# security/clamav install errors



## chatwizrd (Jan 10, 2014)

I am trying to install security/clamav and am getting errors.

Basically:

```
In file included from 7z/LzmaDec.h:7,
                 from lzma_iface.h:26,
                 from upx.c:59:
7z/Types.h:58: error: redefinition of typedef 'Byte'
/usr/local/include/zconf.h:261: error: previous declaration of 'Byte' was here
gmake[4]: *** [libclamav_la-upx.lo] Error 1
gmake[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/security/clamav/work/clamav-0.98/libclamav'
```

Here is most of the error output: http://pastebin.com/Z11cjLNn

I have checked the ports are up to date with portsnap.

Does anyone have any clue why it won*'*t install?

I am using FreeBSD 9.1 p2


----------

